# Show Type English Cocker Spaniel



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone had any experience with this breed?

Are they as manic/busy as the Working Cocker or the Springer?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I have one 

Loopy and lovely.

Actually he isn't too "busy" He loves his walks and MUST have one every day or he gets bored and looks for things to chew. He gets anything from 30 minutes to an hour a day and he seems fine on that. The rest of the time at home he is pretty chilled now.

For example he hasn't been walked yet today (just going in a minute) but he is sleeping on the rug quite happy, when i get his lead he will be loony 

Obviously any puppy/teenage dog will take a while to calm down but i can honestly say Oscar has been lower energy than i expected  

He hasn't been the easiest dog to train, i don't think Cockers are as bidable as Labs or Springers but you very much get out what you put in with this breed. 

I would say they need a relatively active environment and would not do well in a household where they didn't get a half decent daily walk


----------



## Joolz1975 (May 17, 2010)

I pick up my show type Cocker in 3 weeks!

Im prepared for a lot of hard work but also bundles of enjoyment!

Cant wait (ask me in a month and i might regret saying that lol!!)


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

30 mins to 1 hour is less exercise than I thought  

Are they a very cuddly breed or are they quite happy to do their own thing? 

Also are their lines that have slightly shorter ears?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Oscar is not a particularly cuddly dog but needs companionship, he is always near my feet somewhere . Their ears are bred longer and you must be prepared for the grooming required in the heavier coats (ALOT !!!! which is often overlooked when chosing this breed) They can be clipped but that will cost you approx £30 every 6 weeks or so 

Best warning is be aware they can be *very *mouthy puppies so read and then read again the thread on here about Nipping pups  You will notice alot of the biggest offenders are Cockers and its best to get to grips with it early on.

Lovely Dogs though  I have owned springers and Oscar is much calmer.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I assume the grooming isn't as much a Bearded Collie, although you say they they need a lot of grooming? (my mums last dog was a Bearded Collie x).
I personally prefer the shorter ears of the working cockers (I can just imagine the long ears dragging in food and water!) but I think the show cocker would suit my mother better, and I can just see her with one, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a choc roan and tan cocker full show and 2 cockers who are half show half working and i think they are all the same, mental as hell

Obviously calmer then my springers 

They are all just as cuddly as eachother and also very playful. also all just as ignorant off lead too lol


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Barmy I can do, I have a Border Collie and a Dalmatian :lol: It's just the slightly manic/busy behavior that Springers have that wouldn't suit us.

The working show cross sounds interesting, do you have pics of them? Do they inherit the slightly shorter ears of the working?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> Barmy I can do, I have a Border Collie and a Dalmatian :lol: It's just the slightly manic/busy behavior that Springers have that wouldn't suit us.
> 
> The working show cross sounds interesting, do you have pics of them? Do they inherit the slightly shorter ears of the working?


I have some pics on my albums on here. Brooke is Choc tan and her sister Stream is Blue roan and tan they are the half and half and Maisie is the full show. Maisie has extremely long ears and coat.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Brooke is beautiful


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> Brooke is beautiful


HEHE everyone loves Brooke


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

If you get a very heavy coated Cocker then about the same grooming as a Beardie i would say, it can differ greatly though with some being very curly coated and some being very similar to the springer (working types) .

Oscar has very long ears but don't give him any bother if clipped  You just get a "spaniel" bowl to avoid the water all over the kitchen floor


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I like the robustness and chunkiness of the show cocker, and possibly the slightly calmer less manic nature, but I prefer the ears and shorter coat of the working cocker.
The cross of the 2 types interests me, are the 2 types regularly crossed to produce pets instead of show and working dogs, or not often crossed?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Not sure but we wary that if crossed with the working type you could get the full on working personality and that could involve significantly more in terms of exercise 

Oscar is quite laid back and i have kids that stimulate him mentally during the day so you should be looking at what i put for exercise as a minimum


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> i don't think Cockers are as bidable as Labs or Springers but you very much get out what you put in with this breed.


Or as they say in the gundog world .......

Labs are born half trained.... Spaniels die half trained  

Sorry - couldn't resist.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Or as they say in the gundog world .......
> 
> Labs are born half trained.... Spaniels die half trained
> 
> Sorry - couldn't resist.


LMAO, you aint wrong there :lol: Wilfull beggars


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Exercise wouldn't be much of a problem as I have a Dalmatian who needs lots of exercise, and mum and I both have horses so the dog would come up with us each evening and have at least an hour there every night throughout the year. It's not the exercise I have a problem with, it's the busyness of them, as they are always moving and darting around, my Dally is full on but he runs around, not darts, if you get what I mean.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> Exercise wouldn't be much of a problem as I have a Dalmatian who needs lots of exercise, and mum and I both have horses so the dog would come up with us each evening and have at least an hour there every night throughout the year. It's not the exercise I have a problem with, it's the busyness of them, as they are always moving and darting around, my Dally is full on but he runs around, not darts, if you get what I mean.


AHhhhhhhh now in that case you might be on the wrong path.

Cockers (ON A WALK) are ALWAYS busy. They will track and scent and generally come back when they feel the job is done, much worse than a springer. Someone did a wonderful description on here once of the diff between Springer and Cocker and it was basicall a springer will do as its told and work for you til it drops but a Cocker will tell YOU when it has finished :lol:

In my opinion my springer was far more people focussed on a walk than my cocker is.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not really worried about it being people focused (as long as it comes back when it's called, but that's a training issue) it's just the darting around, tripping people up and getting trodden on by the other dogs, as my Dally is quite clumsy.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> I'm not really worried about it being people focused (as long as it comes back when it's called, but that's a training issue) it's just the darting around, tripping people up and getting trodden on by the other dogs, as my Dally is quite clumsy.


To be honest not sure i have ever met a pup that doesn't dart around and generally get in the way.

My Cocker isn't keen on "bouncy" breeds, ones that tend to play all paws and pinning but that could just be him.

In terms of running about on a walk i would say there is no difference between a cocker and a springer (show or working). They are more laid back in terms of level of mental stimulation they require and in the home but to be honest this type of breed by nature is a working breed (even the show ones) therefore will be busy on a walk because thats when they will want to do what comes naturally 

Recall is NOT their strong point either because they are bred to track and flush so tend to come back when "the job is done" rather than when told Oscar has taken 18 months to get his reasonably good. On the beach and riverside he is 100% but not fantastic in woodlands as he tends to get sidetracked flushing


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> I'm not really worried about it being people focused (as long as it comes back when it's called, but that's a training issue) it's just the darting around, tripping people up and getting trodden on by the other dogs, as my Dally is quite clumsy.


I wouldnt be so sure about that, Mine have been to all training classes but as soon as you let them off the lead they become ignorant and do as they please. Springers are the opposite. None of my springers have been to training but they always come bk the minute they are called


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I wouldnt be so sure about that, Mine have been to all training classes but as soon as you let them off the lead they become ignorant and do as they please. Springers are the opposite. None of my springers have been to training but they always come bk the minute they are called


Oscar is an angel in a training environment but stick him in the real world and the Deaf Ears kick in  We are getting there FINALLY at 20 months  (if i have a pocketful of hotdog sausage )


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Oscar is an angel in a training environment but stick him in the real world and the Deaf Ears kick in  We are getting there FINALLY at 20 months  (if i have a pocketful of hotdog sausage )


I try and try with brooke and stream but after brooke decided to dart out of park, onto road and then main road i stick to the extendable lead now. Its a very long one so they still get a good run


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I try and try with brooke and stream but after brooke decided to dart out of park, onto road and then main road i stick to the extendable lead now. Its a very long one so they still get a good run


I remember that  I am very lucky that where i walk is totally safe and he does come back just in his own time sometimes (which has been an HOUR at its longest), he is much better than he was but its been bloomin hard work and he has had to spend some quite long spells on a long line to reinforce his recall.

I never let him off unless i know 100% its enclosed/safe i use a longline


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I remember that  I am very lucky that where i walk is totally safe and he does come back just in his own time sometimes (which has been an HOUR at its longest), he is much better than he was but its been bloomin hard work and he has had to spend some quite long spells on a long line to reinforce his recall.
> 
> I never let him off unless i know 100% its enclosed/safe i use a longline


My friend was telling me about a field in mortimer thats all enclosed. I might take them there but its quite a distance from me but would help in the training.

My springers are fine. i can walk down the road with them off lead and they just walk by myside


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> My friend was telling me about a field in mortimer thats all enclosed. I might take them there but its quite a distance from me but would help in the training.
> 
> My springers are fine. i can walk down the road with them off lead and they just walk by myside


Mine was like that  I cant imagine walking down a road with oscar off lead ever :scared:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Mine was like that  I cant imagine walking down a road with oscar off lead ever :scared:


lol i never would with my cockers

My Springers especially Storm are soo good. Breeze has only ever really had basic training by me and i never taught her recall before letting her off lead, she just done it straight away


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> lol i never would with my cockers
> 
> My Springers especially Storm are soo good. Breeze has only ever really had basic training by me and i never taught her recall before letting her off lead, she just done it straight away


Think we are talking the OP into a Springer now :lol: I don't think we have been much help at all :lol:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Think we are talking the OP into a Springer now :lol: I don't think we have been much help at all :lol:


OOps what are we like lol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I wouldnt be so sure about that, Mine have been to all training classes but as soon as you let them off the lead they become ignorant and do as they please. Springers are the opposite. None of my springers have been to training but they always come bk the minute they are called


My springers are fantastic especially the molly the young one i can honestly say she has never put a paw wrong shes just a treasure but my cocker omg hes a bugger so ignorant will come back in his time not mine.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Think we are talking the OP into a Springer now :lol: I don't think we have been much help at all :lol:


OOPS and then i come along.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> My springers are fantastic especially the molly the young one i can honestly say she has never put a paw wrong shes just a treasure but my cocker omg hes a bugger so ignorant will come back in his time not mine.


:lol: I thought it was just me and Sevenpets who had the naughty cockers :lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> :lol: I thought it was just me and Sevenpets who had the naughty cockers :lol:


Naughty cockers? i think charlie invented stubborness, he's gorgeous and so much more loving than any of the 3 springers ive had but he;s so bloody stubborn. Ive just started walking away and ignoring him and its working, i just think he likes to play "chase charlie" and ive never done it with my others and ime not doing it with him.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Naughty cockers? i think charlie invented stubborness, he's gorgeous and so much more loving than any of the 3 springers ive had but he;s so bloody stubborn. Ive just started walking away and ignoring him and its working, i just think he likes to play "chase charlie" and ive never done it with my others and ime not doing it with him.


Running full pelt on the opposite direction is the only thing that works with Oscar  Took me a year of trying to "catch" him to work that out, thats why his recall is ok on the beach or towpath because i can catch his attention and run but in the woods he is too deep in the cover  Gotta love em though :lol: (or you would kill em :lol


----------



## Stevejewell (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi I have a 5 month old cocker. Yes I done the wrong thing by letting her in bed when we first got her, is it to late to crate her now ? 
Thanks Steve


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Stevejewell said:


> Hi I have a 5 month old cocker. Yes I done the wrong thing by letting her in bed when we first got her, is it to late to crate her now ?
> Thanks Steve


Never too late, as long as you do it gradually and build up to it, making the crate a nice place for her to be. Get her going in of her own accord - give her a nice Kong in there and then start to build up duration.


----------



## Stevejewell (Nov 10, 2015)

Cool thank you we have it open in the front room and I put her toys in it for her to get them out I know she will not like it at first and try and get out, but we neeeeeeed sleep lol 
Steve


----------



## Stevejewell (Nov 10, 2015)

She is so playful could take her out for a hour for a run, she gets home has a rest for like 10 mins and there she gos agine lol think she I more hard work then a baby lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*I was thinking of getting a cocker, I spoke to a lovely lady who bred them she said the working strain had a more manageable coat ,shorter ears but were a live wire needing plenty of exercise and even then were full of life bouncing around. she said the show cockers were slightly less bouncy but their coats did need grooming every day ears needed checking, she said they suited an active family . very different from my whippet, who after an hours walk / run over the fields crashes out and sleep for the rest of the day, he is 13 months old. I do love the look of the cockers, maybe one day. *


----------



## Stevejewell (Nov 10, 2015)

Awwww we got are at 10 weeks old she is lovely very very playful she is 5 months now just starting to get her coat, yes you have to clear there ears but we got this stuff from the vets it's great. So glad we got her tho


----------

